# The Gift of Failure



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2018)

Introspective blog post by Jasmijn Muller
https://duracellbunnyonabike.com/2018/02/19/the-gift-of-failure/


----------



## Shortandcrisp (21 Feb 2018)

I always remember Sammy Morgan, the then Academy Director at Norwich City FC, saying to a new batch of U9 footballers and their parents, “ Nobody fails in this Academy, all that happens is that we all find our own level”.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2018)

Cheers DT, good read that.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Feb 2018)

Yes, it is a good read. She's learned a lot from it that will increase her chances of succeeding this year.


----------



## Aravis (3 Sep 2018)

Has everyone here missed this completely? I certainly did.

https://twitter.com/lejogrecord

Definitely a .


----------

